
Nearly 400 restaurants close for good in San Francisco metro area - mrfusion
https://www.kron4.com/news/bay-area/nearly-400-restaurants-close-for-good-in-san-francisco-metro-area-report/
======
inheritances
"Cloud kitchens" produce dishes for delivery services (and in some cases dine-
in or food truck) in shared facilities -- independents who rent the space
collectively, as well as on-staff chefs. Platform products like Reef
vertically integrate "restaurant concept" marketing to consumers and
implementation (producing and delivering dishes for your concept).

> California's bill (AB 626) which allows for "microenterprise home kitchen
> operations" was passed on September 18th, 2018 and went into effect on
> January 1st, 2019. This is a much more liberal law than CA’s previous home
> cooking law — it allows residents to market almost any kind of food they
> cook at home, and at lower setup costs.

------
db48x
"it’s one of several economic casualties caused by the coronavirus."

Better to say that it s a casualty of the lockdown. It was killed by the
government, not the virus.

